# Interested in a Southern Michigan hedgehog gathering/show?



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm trying to gather some data to see if there are any hedgehog owners in the area that would be interested in attending a one day hedgehog show and/or gathering in the SE or south central Michigan area. Please respond if you are seriously interested in attending such an event. No additional information is available at this time as this is only in a "is there interest in the area" stage of planning.

Would you attend a hedgehog show in the southeast or south central Michigan area? If yes, would your hedgehog(s) participate in a conformation show?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would definitely be interested!! I keep making little "nnngh" sounds whenever there's a show coming up in Wisconsin, as it's close to me, but still too far for me to make the trip on my own, and I don't really have anyone who would go with me. Lily and I would LOVE a hedgie gathering in Michigan! I don't think we'd participate in a conformation show though, just come to see everyone and meet other hedgies and their slaves.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Great idea!!! Sometimes with college it is hard for me to leave state for other shows.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks you two. 

I am hoping there is enough interest to make it worth the time and effort it takes to organize an event. Hopefully my inquiries will generate enough interest to convince me that its worth the risk.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I'd most definitely be there. As for Tex... I'll have to ask him what he thinks... If he wants to be a brave boy and show everyone how he does a good job of keeping in shape and standing ever so bravely so everyone can meet him.


----------



## jdmccue2002 (Jun 23, 2009)

Definately!! I would for sure go!


----------



## plineapple (May 30, 2011)

I would go to! It would be so fun


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

I'd really like to go! It would depend when it was, of course (school...) but I'm sure Regina would be delighted to show off her hedgie talents!


----------

